# Grand Lodge of California revokes recognition of The Snakes



## Ed Nelson (Dec 28, 2012)

 





December 28, 2012 



  *From:* John F. Lowe, Grand Master
*To:* All Grand Officers
       All Past Grand Masters
       All Past Grand Officers
       All District Inspectors
       All Lodge Masters
       All California Masons
*RE:* Revocation of Any and All Recognition of, or Permission  for Membership in, the Grand and Glorious Order of Knights of the Creeping Serpent  (aka "Snakes") by California Masons.

 During 2005, the existence of The  Grand and Glorious Order of Knights of the Creeping Serpent (GGOKCS) became known  to Most Worshipful David R. Doan. He reported at the 2005 Annual Communication  of this Grand Lodge that "... it is clear that the Snakes are operating in California  in violation of our law and members who participate are in violation of their Masonic obligations."

 At the 2006 Annual Communication of this Grand Lodge, Most Worshipful Frederick  L. Sorsabal reported, "If the prerequisite is to be a Mason to join this group,  you must cease participation until the organization is properly recognized or  my Brothers, suffer the consequences of violating our California Masonic Code."
 At the 2007 Annual Communication of this Grand Lodge, Most Worshipful Melvyn  B. Stein's Decision No. 1 stated "All members of the Grand and Glorious Order  of Knights of the Creeping Serpents, aka "The Snakes" and aka "The Tribu," within  this jurisdiction (pursuant to Section 1200.010 of the California Masonic Code)  and all Master Masons of this Jurisdiction (pursuant to Section 1200.015 of the  Code) who violate the provisions of the California Masonic Code by being members  of the aforesaid Organization shall have committed acts constituting unmasonic  conduct sufficient to support the filing of a charge against a Mason pursuant   to Section 1401.010.D of the Code after receipt of proper notice."
 At  the 2008 Annual Communication of this Grand Lodge, Most Worshipful Richard W.  Hopper reported that, "their [GGOKCS] Constitution and Bylaws were submitted to  Grand Lodge before the opening of this Annual Communication." Most Worshipful  Hopper then offered his Grand Master's Recommendation No. 5, stating, "If you  adopt this recommendation, the Constitution and Bylaws of the Grand and Glorious  Order of the Knights of the Creeping Serpent, also known as the Snakes, will be  approved under Section 1200.015B of the California Masonic Code, thereby permitting  any Mason in this Jurisdiction to be a member of such organization." The recommendation  was defeated, with 90.5% of the delegates voting negative.
 Following that  negative referendum, Most Worshipful Larry L. Adamson sent an official directive  to all identified members in GGOKCS to renounce their membership. At the 2009  Annual Communication of this Grand Lodge, MW Adamson reported, "... a new leadership  has come forward and met with me and has developed a new set of Bylaws and a new  structure that prohibits degree conferring privileges. This new structured entity  is a social club. This new social club is allowed under our Code and they understand  their need to focus on supporting our constitution and not circumventing it."
 Over the past several months, I have received corroborated evidence that the  same group, operating since 2009 as a social club, has in fact conferred a ritual  ceremony upon candidates, which under their bylaws is prohibited. On or about  September 8, 2012, an initiatory ritual was performed on some sixty candidates  at a private residence, known to be the residence of the current president of  the Social Club. This ritual activity included required actions and activity by  the candidates that is not permissible under our California Masonic Code and Ritual.
 The candidates were required to partially or fully disrobe, crawl upon the ground,  and perform several physical actions that are, at a minimum, degrading. These  actions required of the candidates, as well as the behavior of those members in  attendance, can only be described as hazing; again, not permissible under California  Masonic Code or Ritual. Holding this ceremony at a private residence instead of  a Lodge hall further indicates that those in charge preferred keeping the ceremony clandestine.
 Clearly the actions of those in charge of this "ritual initiation," including  the aforesaid president, show that their word and bond as promised to Most Worshipful  Adamson have no significance. The Bylaws provided in 2009 are now but meaningless,  having been broken in both spirit as well as the letter. As before, the desire  for some to be known as a member of the "Snakes" outweighs the oath that we take  as a California Mason to uphold our Code, and be a good man, and true.
 Those  who acted in charge of this occasion are now liable for charges of unmasonic conduct,  having broken from a social club to a degree-conferring club or order without  permission of the Grand Lodge.  Those who were candidates at this event are  also subject to charges; for as in civil jurisprudence, ignorance is no excuse  for breaking laws. We all should ever be wary of any degree being held in a clandestine  manner, particularly at a residence.
 In consequence of the above, effective  January 1, 2013, the Grand and Glorious Order of Knights of the Creeping Serpent  (also known as Snakes, or Tribu) as a social club of any definition, or as an  order or rite, whose prerequisite for membership is that of Master Mason, is no  longer recognized or authorized by the Grand Lodge of California.
 Any California  Mason that is also a member of the GGOKCS, the GGOKCS Social Club of Southern  California, or any other club, rite, organization or successor thereof associated  with the GGOKCS must immediately terminate his membership in these organizations.  This edict applies to all California Masons, whether residing in our jurisdiction  or any foreign jurisdiction, as well as any Mason residing in California whose  membership lies with another jurisdiction.
 Any California Mason or Mason  residing in California holding membership after January 1, 2013 is subject to charges of unmasonic conduct.
 Be it known to all that this revocation is required given the decision to breach  the agreement in place with the Grand Lodge, made by all who were a party to,  a participant in, or a witness of, the "ritual initiation" above delineated. That  material breach of a good faith agreement renders the whole matter void, and therefore  returns all to the status prior to 2009.

*Copy:*  Jeffrey S. Calton, Grand Master, Grand Lodge F&AM of Arizona
          Richard  M. Hoaglin, Grand Master, Grand Lodge F&AM of Nevada
          Hunt  Compton, Grand Master, Grand Lodge F&AM of Oregon
          Santiago  T. Gabionza, Jr., Grand Master, Grand Lodge F&AM of the Philippines
 



 


 






Copyright (C) 2012 California Freemasons.  All rights reserved.
1111 California Street San Francisco, CA 94108


----------



## California Master (Dec 29, 2012)

Good post Brother Ed.


----------



## THurse (Dec 29, 2012)

This is sad to hear . Free Nd Accepted.
.


----------



## widows son (Jan 2, 2013)

Why sad? These guys aren't masons


----------



## California Master (Jan 2, 2013)

Unfortunately they *are* Masons (not for long). They just aren't acting like Masons. Their clandestine ritual is pretty distasteful as well as humiliating. I have heard that they make their candidates strip completely naked and then make them lay on the floor and act like an inchworm or a snake slittering across the floor while they say and do discusting things to them.

However, they are not going to be around for very long hiding under the guise of Masonic membership as a pre-requisite. Hopefully all of them will brought up on Masonic charges.


----------



## widows son (Jan 2, 2013)

What's the premise for their exsistence?


----------



## daddyrich (Jan 9, 2013)

This was an issue out here a few years ago and, if I recall correctly they were told to disband and denounce even then. I was surprised to even hear of their existence, it's an embarrassment. Found out that even out District Officer was a member, a man who was a particular stickler for rules. I am dumbfounded that they still practice whatever it is that they consider necessary to do hidden from their 'brothers'. This just feeds all the Anti-'s arguments that the majority of us have no idea what Masonry is really about and what it's doing.


----------



## widows son (Jan 9, 2013)

I haven't really been able to find anything about them other than the recognition being revoked


----------



## K.S. (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm in California and I've never heard of them! Lol


----------



## Bro_Vick (Jan 11, 2013)

To say they were on double secret probation, is giving them too much credit.  This is an example of why and how a Grand Lodge needs to exercise its power in regards to groups like this one being formed.  All we hear about is how the Grand Lodges, specifically Grand Masters have too much power.  Well, here is a great example of a Grand Lodge and Grand Master doing what they needed to cut out a cancer in their jurisdiction.

The utmost respect to the GLoC on this front.

S&F,
-Bro Vick


----------



## widows son (Jan 11, 2013)

True say brother.


----------

